# Horse im looking at getting *fingers Crossed!



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well what do you think? She's a Gorgeous black mare, 6yo, 15.3hh Stock Horse/Clydie X

















[ATTACH]17167[/ATTACH]
This is her sire Haydon Laser (ASH). 
She was breed by a lady who uses her mares as nannies for 
orphan foals and surrogates for
Thoroughbreds. Her mum was a purebred Clydesdale.

Tell me what you think... I love her hehe


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

woops... sire is down the very bottem


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

*bottom


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Hobbitses (Oct 11, 2009)

VERY nice!! Hope it works out for you!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Pretty! Big head, long back. But Buddy has both of those too  Very pretty horse - It would depend on how she rides though. Is she registered?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Im not sure... Just sent the seller an email asking.....

Because her sire was an ASH does that mean she can be registered ASH?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope it works out to hehe..... It's all up to you Wild_spot.... :s lol (just to put the presser on hehe, mum told me to ask you what your thoughts were)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

As long as there is a record of the service and the mare is registered, then she can be registered as a first cross - Same as Rummy. 

It's in Canberra yeah? It's worth going to have a look. We might all have new horses soon!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! Yeah really close to us to.... mum's like OMG she's such a pretty horse etc.. she told me to chat to you but if you think its worth having a look then she'll *fingers crossed go for the idea... would you be so kind as to come with me? After all your the most expereanced with it all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup of course. Just let me know when you want to go.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG..... YAY!!!!

 ****break out in song...Im so excited.. and i just can't hide it im about to lose control and i think i like it....**

i'll chat to mum when she gets home today.. (im home sick) and give you a call later on


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh... her names Roxy... but im thinking if i get her.. Which i hope i do... to change it to something a little more.... ASH-ie


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's lovely  Roxy kind of fits her, imo *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

pretty girl! hope it works out for you.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

SHE IS REGISTERED!!!!!

but Clydesdale Cross Sporting Horses Association (CCSHA)not stock horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl. It is hard to tell the confo of her back end due to the darkness of the picture but she looks well balanced. If you get her and she disappears from your paddock one night, I swear it wasn't me. 

I'm just glad she didn't get her daddy's front pasterns, they look a little weak to me.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

HEHE.... Well, first i'll have to get her in my paddock lol... But so far not so good... just had a HUGE fight with my step dad so now i'll have to wait a few days for everything to carm down b4 i ask him.. i've aready asked my mum and she's said.... she'd talk to my step dad about her... So.. now i have to wait a few more days :S b4 i find out


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I hope it works out for you! She looks super cute!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...I hope things work out for you!!! That stinks when your parents won't agree with you on something you really want work out!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That means her dam is regsitered - So as long there is a record of the service by the ASH stallion then you can register her as a first cross ASH.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well fingers crossed there is!!!! My mum was like does she come with her tack.. So I asked the lady and she said she'd certainly look at throwing her tack & rugs in with her. ...It's just a hoping and waiting game now....


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I got an email this morning saying she was sold :'(


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry you weren't able to get her...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

All ok - Brooke brought home a new pony on trial this weekend :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

YAY!!!! I've put up a thread bout her in horse talk.


----------

